# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Wall - Is it structural or not?

## Luxyboy

Couldn't find anything with the search function; I have a wall that i want to remove but don't know if it is structural.
Is there someway i can tell or do i need to get someone in?
If so who does this, builder/engineer/council? 
Cheers,
Brad

----------


## nev25

> Couldn't find anything with the search function; I have a wall that i want to remove but don't know if it is structural.
> Is there someway i can tell or do i need to get someone in?
> If so who does this, builder/engineer/council? 
> Cheers,
> Brad

  All walls are structural?? 
Think you are asking is it load bearing!

----------


## seriph1

Hi Brad  -  As you do not already know how to ascertain whether the wall is load-bearing, the far-safest thing to do is get a quote from a good carpenter. he will not only inspect it but tell you what you're up against. If you must DIY, then I suggest you pay someone for their time to inspect. 
Also, in your post you don't mention the type of room or property you are in i.e. freestanding home and it is the loungeroom/diningroom that you want to make one room etc. 
Finally, I urge you to carefully consider removing the entire wall up to the ceiling  -  there are other practical and attractive solutions, depending on the style of home and what you're trying to achieve

----------


## GeoffW1

> Couldn't find anything with the search function; I have a wall that i want to remove but don't know if it is structural.
> Is there someway i can tell or do i need to get someone in?
> If so who does this, builder/engineer/council? 
> Cheers,
> Brad

  Hi, 
There are a few variables. What is the construction of your home eg brick veneer? 
Generally if you look in the roof space of a house and you see timber props, from the roof structure, resting on the top of a wall, it is load bearing. 
There is another type of roof structure where the weight of the roof is taken by the perimeter walls, and very little or none of the internal walls bear any load. 
I think you need to get someone in who can make these judgements. A builder would be ideal, he may not charge you much for a 1 hour visit. 
Also, your local council will indeed want to know about your alterations. 
Cheers

----------


## pawnhead

If it's stick framed, then I would imagine that there would at least be ceiling joists, or ceiling hangars supported by the wall, and perhaps some roof struts. But as GeoffW1 has mentioned, there may be nothing at all bearing down on the wall if it's a trussed roof. 
Climb into your roof space, take some pictures of the top of the wall, and post them here.  :Wink:

----------


## autogenous

There is hangers, UBs,ceiling joists and toms that could be utilising the wall as support.
You will need at least to support the ceiling. Its worth having a roof chippy with look at it even if you pay him to come and look at it for you. 
The results without understanding can be less than spectacular.

----------


## pawnhead

I wouldn't pay anyone until I've posted some pictures here. You may not need to do anything, and if it is stick framed, then there may be a simple solution to support whatever the wall is carrying. If the pictures are clear enough, then I could sketch up what you'd need to install before removing the wall.

----------


## Luxyboy

> I wouldn't pay anyone until I've posted some pictures here. You may not need to do anything, and if it is stick framed, then there may be a simple solution to support whatever the wall is carrying. If the pictures are clear enough, then I could sketch up what you'd need to install before removing the wall.

  I will have to get some pictures  :Wink:  
Two to get rid of: 
1# Basically i like the bigswing wooden floor to ceiling single front doors, however my front entry has a small protruding wall about a metre in depth which limits the width of the front entry that i can have. So i want to knock it down to make the entry way larger to accommodate a larger front door. 
2# Kitchen has an angled wall that defines the hallway but makes the kitchen look smaller. Kitchen is going to be completely renovated so i would like to remove this wall to make the kitchen even bigger/better looking.

----------


## dazzler

Do you have a house plan?  that would help.  :Smilie:

----------

